# Amd ryzen broke my pc?



## PhoenixYM (Aug 9, 2020)

I was trying to benchmark my pc with the amd ryzen master software, I turned on the memory control setting to try and set that up and it asked my to restart my pc so I said yes and it proceeded to restart. Seemed ok at first but then I realised my pc hadn’t actually turned off and remained on the entire time. There was no restart, the only thing that happened noticeably was that none of my peripherals were working, none of them turned on at all. I turned off my pc and turned it back on again, nothing happened. My pc at the moment does not work, the actual pc seems to turn on but nothing else does.

If anyone knows how to help please tell me.
I have:
Windows 10 64bit
AMD ryzen 5 2600
Nvidia MSI GTX 1650 4GB
2x 8GB DDR4 3000MHZ Corsair RAM
Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If it doesn't get to the startup repair options, make a disc on another Windows 10 computer. I would first try System Restore when confronted with the 6 choices.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Last Known Good at ~7 attempts can do the trick, less than less than 5 rarely works, more than 10 is a waste of time (exceeds the amount stored). Or just try SR as above. It's difficult to know which to try first without enough data to pinpoint the cause.

There might be some builtin fallback on your motherboard to reset to defaults.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If you don't see Windows, I would Clear CMOS bring it to factory and then test, check the instructions for your Motherboard to reset the BIOS/Clear CMOS settings.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

What Tristar said clear your BIOS. Do not use Ryzen Master there is no need because Ryzen is merely a boost processor it's not really an overclocking processor and when you enable RM if you don't know what you're doing you will enable PBO and way too much voltage. Clear CMOS, reset BIOS defaults.


----------

